# Boer/nubian or boer/kiko?



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Which do you have and why did you choose them? We plan to do meat goats this year. Hubby keeps wafflin between the two crosses. He IS set on they will be a cross or plain kiko. The b/n are larger and seem to produce more milk for kids and helps the mothering while the b/k are more easy keepers. Or at least round here they seem to be. We do get wet here lately.... for months now we have grown a mud farm. :/ The farm down the road does b/n and she says she only worms once a year with no problems and does hooves only a few times a year. Her goats are taller lookin boers for the most part. They are not as stout as boers i have seen also but still good sized goats for meat. B/k cross look a bit more lean but the easy keepers with worming and hooves would be a win as well plus the kiko helps the milk and mothering out as well. So we are just unsettled on which we want to get. I thought i would try for some experiences and opiniions that may help is in out decision. Both seem to sell well here. Plus there are the cultural presences here that like goat which helps as well.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Sfgwife said:


> Which do you have and why did you choose them? We plan to do meat goats this year. Hubby keeps wafflin between the two crosses. He IS set on they will be a cross or plain kiko. The b/n are larger and seem to produce more milk for kids and helps the mothering while the b/k are more easy keepers. Or at least round here they seem to be. We do get wet here lately.... for months now we have grown a mud farm. :/ The farm down the road does b/n and she says she only worms once a year with no problems and does hooves only a few times a year. Her goats are taller lookin boers for the most part. They are not as stout as boers i have seen also but still good sized goats for meat. B/k cross look a bit more lean but the easy keepers with worming and hooves would be a win as well plus the kiko helps the milk and mothering out as well. So we are just unsettled on which we want to get. I thought i would try for some experiences and opiniions that may help is in out decision. Both seem to sell well here. Plus there are the cultural presences here that like goat which helps as well.


I am not in the business, but, Boer/Myotonic bulks up really well with a little tweaking.
http://tennesseemeatgoats.com/texmastergoats.html
http://www.jimyotonicboergoats.com/


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

Thanks hon but he is pretty set on one of these two crosses. Those do look nice and beefy though!


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

I love my kikos, but they tend to stay smaller/take longer to mature. We bred our kiko and boer does to a nubian buck this year and we have had some MASSIVE kids. 7-13lbs. 6-8 lbs has been our average with kiko crosses.


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

I love the NUBIAN! The Roman nose , the big floppy ears, and there wonderful personality


----------



## svgoats (Jan 18, 2019)

Kikos are great mothers as well.


----------



## Jarrod & Jody (Oct 16, 2017)

Boer/Nubian all the way


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

What about trying both Boer Nubian and Boer kiko and then a Boer to cover them? Honestly I like both crosses about the same. I’ve had full kikos and I’m sure like all other breeds there is probably lines that are better then others but I didn’t see a difference between them and my boers feet wise. But I also cull heavy over feet. I have had Nubians that were just as awesome on their feet but also ones that were just absolutely terrible! 
Personality wise I don’t like kikos. They seem to be a bit more waspy. But everyone has their preference! 
But I agree that I’m not a huge fan stocky wise on either cross. But bred back to a Boer and they have wonderfully thick kids. But i think as you mentioned both have their pros so get a few of each lol see what you like! 
For me though nothing beats a nice stocky Boer so if you want my absolute opinion go all Boer lol


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I haven't had kiko's and am personally not sold on them. But I also have never given them a chance so who knows. :shrug:

I've had Nubian/Boer, with mixed results. I mostly had trouble with them thriving as does, but it could just be the stock I had. Dairy does just seem to be coddled a lot more and have just not worked out in our herd of boers/savannas. But that's just my experience so far.

I have one nubian/boer left who last winter just looked horrible as a yearling. I decided to give her another chance and over the summer she really bulked up and looks incredible IMO.

I prefer savanna/boer or just boer. 

Good luck in deciding!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

It all depends on good genetics. Either cross can be amazing or unthrifty. 

If the lady down the road has goats that perform well in your climate with similar feeding program then those will be the most successful type for you.


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

If your husband goes with boer/kiko, will he start his own Genemaster program?
http://kikogoats.com/index.php/registration/genemaster/


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Boer/nubian, I love the look, good milk, fast growth and meat production, best of both worlds.


----------



## Honey21 (Jan 26, 2014)

I have a Boer kiko doe that is my best breeder


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I like the idea of getting a couple of each and deciding which you end up liking and going with. I will say for the Nubian/Boer crosses I've seen, I prefer 2nd generation Nubian/Boer cross better. 
When we first started out with goats, we had a kiko X doe and a 2nd generation Nubian/Boer doe. They were both great producers of fast growing kids. 

I honestly didn't see a huge difference between the 2 does we had. They had different builds, but both put out big, fast growing kids. I do think the Nubian/boer does kids had more meat on them vs. the other despite what the scales said, they still had different builds.
We had to deworm no different. BUT, we have a small place, limited grazing and can't rotate. 

I definitely think whatever you get, I would breed to a nice Boer buck. The better the buck, the better the kids will be.


----------



## Sophie123 (Feb 18, 2019)

We ended up with Kiko Boers last year ( neighbor Boer buck jumped the fence and got half of our herd pregnant early) . We also had 1 Nubian Kiko kid that died ( cold) . So not sure yet. It will takes us another year to see if we like the Kiko Boer mixes as does. We are going to breed them with the Kiko buck so they will still be mostly Kiko. We did keep one of the Boer buck kids and will breed him with the straight Kikos. 
So far I have to say the straight Kikos seem healthier and have better hoofs. But the boer mixes have more meat on them


----------

